# How can android hotspot detected by apple device



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello, does anyone know how I can turn on Wi-Fi hotspots of my android do that apple smart devices can detect, thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If you turn on Wi-Fi hotspot, any Wi-Fi enabled device will be able to detect and connect to the hotspot.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

But apple smart devices won't detect android hotspots,,,, any ideas?


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, there 

I just tested the hotspots from android, and ipad2 can detect it,,, but I am not sure with the iPhone,,, do you think android hotspots is detectable to iPhone?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Yes. Any Wi-Fi enabled device will detect a Wi-Fi hotspot from any device.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try with the iPhone with the low and high version and see if there are any differences. Thanks cookfreak


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi there 

Yes, with android hotspots, apple devices can detect and connect but not sure with the other way around


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I do not have an iPhone or any Apple device, but if the devices can make a WiFi hotspot, any device can connect, regardless of operating system.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, I already tested. I think apple is very strict on the security. With android hotspots, any devices can detect, but with apple hotspots, android can't detect. Wow,,,what a challenge to explore,,, 

You have any ideas? 

thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Are you sure?

I can't find any information confirming this. I find it hard to believe that would be the case.

Here's some information regarding iPhone's Personal hotspot - nothing mentioning the restrictions of other devices connecting.

iPhone: System requirements for Personal Hotspot


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes coolfreak, 

My friend got iPhone. When I turned my hotspots on android, his iPhone could detect it. But when he turned his hotspots on his iPhone, my android Wi-Fi couldnt detect. 

You could try it. I'm not sure if I did anything wrong.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I do not have an iPhone, so I can not try it.

Apple locks their OS rather strictly, while Google's Android system is all open source - that being said, it's possible Apple has locked it somehow, but I don't see why they would.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

That's alright, I think apple can have the right to do so.


----------

